# Help Finding Wizard Smith Ale In Melbourne



## tororm (30/12/08)

Hi , 

was recently in Tassie and drank a fair bit of wizard smith. Now I cannot find it back in Melbourne, does anybody have any idea where I can find it?

Cheers, 
tororm


----------



## Adamt (30/12/08)

Wizard Smith was a limited release back in winter (I think)... they aren't releasing any more at the moment so you were probably drinking old (but still perfectly fine) stock in Tassie.


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/12/08)

I believe when it was released here, only a few select Dan Murphies carried it. From memory Chapel St Dan's was one of them.

Cheers

SJ


----------



## NickB (30/12/08)

Yeah, from memory in Brissy there were very few available. I'm in Hobart ATM, and they're in all the fridges at the Taste Festival! I thought they were a limited release as well! Heading back down tonight, so will most likely grab a few more! Nice beer! Got a great selection this year - Moo Brew beers (Pale, Dark, Wheat etc) plus the Two Metre Tall Hand Pumped ales  I'm in beer heaven!!

Cheers


----------



## joecast (30/12/08)

NickB said:


> Yeah, from memory in Brissy there were very few available. I'm in Hobart ATM, and they're in all the fridges at the Taste Festival!


have the bottles got dates on 'em by any chance? at one of the hops tastings early this year (it was a while ago but cant remember when exactly) they said it was discontinued. had something to do with being similar to another beer under san miguel or some silly reason. anyway, cant find anything about it on their website. if it is still being brewed that is a good thing.
joe


----------



## tororm (31/12/08)

Thanks, 

Its a shame that is has been discontinued- a nice drop and hard to believe as there was loads of bottles everywhere in Launceston at the end of november. 

The taste festival sounds excellent! Will have to try and go one year. 

Does anybody know of a similar alternative to Wizard Smith?


----------



## jonbob (31/12/08)

I don't know how similar they are, but if you want an English style ale in Melbourne you should check out 3 Ravens Bronze, Holgate ESB, Holgate Mt Macedon Ale, (which is more of a US style pale, but it's still a good beer  or the Temple Brewing Company Special Bitter.


----------



## thanme (31/12/08)

I managed to get a bottle of Wizard Smith at a resturant in WA a few months back. I didn't realise it was limited release either else I would have kept the bottle 
I had a carton of Honey Porter a couple of years ago which was great.


----------



## ronald mcdonald (23/1/09)

Hi all, I am a tasmanian (Hobart) and a regular Wizard Smith drinker for some time. I have never heard that it is to be discontinued. It is ON TAP at my local pub and is available throughout Tassie, I can't see that it will get stopped. 

So keep pestering your local outlet to get some in.


----------

